# HAPPY BIRTHDAY 8sideways & pranicfever



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY 8SIDEWAYS & PRANICFEVER. HOPE YOU HAVE A SAFE AND HIGH BIRTHDAY.  *


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Dude


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

your welcome you old fart. damn i wish i was 21 again. are you gonna go out and get your drink on?


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 28, 2006)

i dunno yet... prolly at some point.. my plans are undecided until after i wake up tomarrow.. cos i don't know when thats gonna be..  i might get my drink on... and perhaps head south to go see this chick i am totally into.. anyway.. thanks again man... 21.. shew.. i feel old.. hahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

*wait until you hit 40.   thats me this year. have a good one.  *


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2006)

"Big Happy" to you,  pranic'...and many more.
 here's a li'l ditty I recieved awhile back. It's outdated by about 3 years. 
Just in case any of  you old guys weren't feelin' yer age..



1973: Long hair 
2003: Longing for hair 

1973: KEG 
2003: EKG 

1973: Acid rock 
2003: Acid reflux 

1973: Moving to California because it's cool 
2003: Moving to California because it's warm 

1973: Trying to look like Liz Taylor 
2003: Trying NOT to look like Liz Taylor 

1973: Seeds and stems 
2003: Roughage 

1973: Hoping for a BMW 
2003: Hoping for a BM 

1973: The Grateful Dead 
2003: Dr. Kevorkian 

1973: Going to a new, hip joint 
2003: Receiving a new hip joint 

1973: Rolling Stones 
2003: Kidney Stones 

1973: Passing the drivers' test 
2003: Passing the vision test 

Just in case you weren't feeling too old today, this will certainly change things. 

The people who are starting college this fall across the nation were born in 1985. They are too young to remember the space shuttle blowing up. 

Their lifetime has always included AIDS. 

Bottle caps have always been screw off and plastic. 

The CD was introduced the year they were born. 

They have always had an answering machine 

They have always had cable. 

They cannot fathom not having a remote control. 

Jay Leno has always been on the Tonight Show. 

Popcorn has always been cooked in the microwave. 

They never took a swim and thought about Jaws. 

They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are. 

They don't know who Mork was or where he was from. 

They never heard: "Where's the Beef?", "I'd walk a mile for a Camel", or "de plane Boss, de plane". 

They do not care who shot J. R. and have no idea who J.  R. even is. 

McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers. 

They don't have a clue how to use a typewriter.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pranic. Many more. Be safe. I remember my 21st. whew. Be safe girl.


Thanks Hick for making me feel old.


----------



## lady kush (Feb 28, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRANIC!!!  Hope you have a safe one. Heres to you. *


----------



## Ogof (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes Pranic, I wish you a very Happy Birthday and good karma for your years to come.

I sang the "Happy Birthday" song. It was pretty bad sounding.
However the wishes are there.

Cheers to you!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 1, 2006)

Yo Guys!  I Love All yall'   Thanks for the warm wishes....and god... it's still great... i dunno.... hahaha! thanks yall... Yo 8side happy b-day dude....


----------

